# Moving out of Rehab! Heliopolis?



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wondering if I should move out of Rehab and go to Heliopolis? I been in Rehab now for 2 months and my lease end in mid September. I going to working around the Heliopolis/Nasr city area. I'm wondering if their are any expat clubs in those areas and they any good? I know Rehab is nice but is very quiet and no where to go to have a cold beer. Just hoping you guys and gals could shed some insight. Thanks!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Generally speaking expat clubs are in Ma'adi, Zamalek, Dokki etc, not really out Heliopolis way, I could be wrong, but never heard of one. One of my friends just moved from Heliopolis to Ma'adi even though he is working there for his wifes sake, because there is much more activity going on here.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Heliopolis BCA Clubhouse - 11, Mohamed Youssef El Kadi St. off Mirghany St., 
by Colait El Banet (Girls' College).
Heliopolis is pretty cosmopolitan, with a number of good coffee shops/restaurants/
bars within a 5 minute taxi ride of the BCA.....


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you have to be a British National to join. I'm from the U.S. Also Whiskey, got a question for you. I'm assuming that you would have the answer because of your screen name. Other than BCA are there Bars that are not in hotels? Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Moe599 said:


> Do you have to be a British National to join. I'm from the U.S. Also Whiskey, got a question for you. I'm assuming that you would have the answer because of your screen name. Other than BCA are there Bars that are not in hotels? Thanks guys for the info.


There is a bar called Deals which is in Korba, I see a few expats there every now and then.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been to deals - nice place - Difficult to find 
Pm me if you need the managers number

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> Do you have to be a British National to join. I'm from the U.S. Also Whiskey, got a question for you. I'm assuming that you would have the answer because of your screen name. Other than BCA are there Bars that are not in hotels? Thanks guys for the info.




No need to be a British citizen.. just an expat .

Take a copy of your passport plus your entry visa when you go along to the club


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Moe, yes there are quite a few, such as Deals mentioned previously. Most look
like normal restaurants from outside, but there are others, such as the Beirut 
Hotel, which has at least two bars (the one on the right inside the main door
being the more salubrious.... ) where you can get a beer at a reasonable rate,
unlike other 5* establishments where you leave minus one arm and leg... 
The Oasis Hotel has a reasonable bar, also on the right inside the entrance, and
also very attractive female staff until 10pm most evenings.
The BCA Clubhouse patrons will point you in the direction of many more, including
the Karvin Hotel (again, reasonable prices) where you can get an excellent Indian
meal to soak up any excess ....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> Hi Moe, yes there are quite a few, such as Deals mentioned previously. Most look
> like normal restaurants from outside, but there are others, such as the Beirut
> Hotel, which has at least two bars (the one on the right inside the main door
> being the more salubrious.... ) where you can get a beer at a reasonable rate,
> ...


The Karvin is our favourite spot for a meal - they do Chinese as well if some of your group dont like Indian. The Samosas are amazing - dont pig out on starters as you will need to leave plenty of room for the main:clap2:

They have a roof terrace as well for a beer or three - again pm me if you need phone nos or directions:whoo:


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey thanks to all for that info. I'll just probably move to Heliopolis. That was what I was planning. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't "dry" like Rehab City. The agent who is looking for me was telling me today about Maadi. It seems like Heliopolis isn't too bad!


----------



## Black Rebel (Jul 16, 2011)

There is alos Alli Botti bar on Mirghany, L'Ampitron in Korba opposite the Metro, Chantillys on Bahdad Street as well as all the other bars mentioned. 

To be a member of the BCA you simply have to provide 1 photo and copies of your legal visa and passport ID. The BCA Helio are mostly Brits who are regulars but there are a couple of Americans and Aussies there each night and also a couple of German guys too. It is a small quiet club but an ideal place to meet up to go elsewhere. 

As for the Karvin, I am within walking distance and I still order out... I really like how they are on Otlob  The Indian is amazing. Lots of us like to go there to watch the football on the roof.


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Where is Alli Botti? I take it none of these places (except maybe BCA) are open during Ramadan?


----------



## Black Rebel (Jul 16, 2011)

Alli Botti is at the end of Mirghany street, the end near Egypt Air Hospital. (over the bridge, around the road and first right this is an extension to Mirghany Street).

It has outdoor seating and is popular with locals playing backgammon. Lots of expats go there for the outdoor area and the change. 

I am not sure it will be serving during Ramadan, but I doubt it. Thankfully there is only a few days left.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey I'm looking for apartment and an office now in Heliopolis. Are there any bad spots or areas I should stay away from? Can anyone recommend the best areas there? I didn't know it was subdivided so much. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Black Rebel (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the Mirghany Street side of Heliopolis, heading towards Roxy and Korba. These are nice areas. Kollyat el Banat and Ard El Golf are also nice areas. The Presidential Zone is reknown for being the most elite. 

Going towards Midan Nozha, St. Fatima and Triumph I am not so keen on and that is where I hear of most petty crimes.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Rebel. I was just out at Roxy area last night in Heliopolis. It was my first time in Heliopolis. I live in Rehab and it's the only place I have stayed at here in Egypt. Didn't like it much it was like a mini downtown Cairo. How is that Sheraton area I heard it was nice?


----------



## Black Rebel (Jul 16, 2011)

Moe599 said:


> Hey Rebel. I was just out at Roxy area last night in Heliopolis. It was my first time in Heliopolis. I live in Rehab and it's the only place I have stayed at here in Egypt. Didn't like it much it was like a mini downtown Cairo. How is that Sheraton area I heard it was nice?


Masskan Sheraton is not a bad area, it is not as elite as the other areas I mentioned and it is a little out of the way of ex-pat hangouts.

My only greivance with this area is the noise, it is so close to the airport and the noise is relentless. 

Sorry you did not like roxy, I personally like it as it is a busy little hive of activity, the architecture is amazing and it is a safe are for expats. But I understand you may wish for more peace 

Again, Ard El Golf is both quiet and elite, it is very popular with expats and it is in an ideal location for all needs. This area is safe and I walk the streets here daily, and it is quiet safe.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Rebel

It's not the peace and quiet that I'm looking for. It's just not what I thought it would be here. Any way It is what it is!

I'll Iook into that golf area as you mentioned. Is it a residential area ? How far is that from the Expat handouts? Thanks again.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well just gave a deposit for my new apartment " super deluxe ultra modern" in Maadi. Lol. I think it's street 223. Hope the watering hole isn't too far? Anyone else near me?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Im down in Maadi a fair bit... might see you about


----------

